# kennel cough



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Last Sunday we had a member no show because his dog came down with kennel cough. We train at a doggy daycare. 

Today Havok is coughing. He has an appointment for Thursday with our vet. Is there anything I can give OTC to help him out? He was fine yesterday and even this morning while we were tracking. Now the poor guy is coughing badly. It hit him fast.

Last time we had an outbreak in Anchorage was about 6 years ago. My vet at the time had said it was a different strain and that she had seen many dogs who were vaccinated for it still get it. My dogs passed it around. I am so looking forward to them all getting sick again- not.

Any suggestions?

Julie


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> We train at a doggy daycare.


I would say stop doing this, for future reference. I don't know of any otc cures.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Interestingly, we learned in our internal medicine class literally today that antibiotics have not been shown to decrease the duration of signs for canine respiratory complex, partially because "kennel cough" can be due to more than just _Bordetella bronchiseptica_. Unless the dog has pneumonia, they're not necessarily helpful. At least 50% of the dogs I foster have canine respiratory complex (snotty nose, mild lethargy, and mild cough is typically what it looks like), so I usually put them on a dose of ester C. For a GSD sized dog, 1000 mg of ester C twice a day with a small meal or recent water is fine. Not a bad idea to put Lasher on it as well. If the cough is pretty bad, you can ask your vet for the correct dose of cough suppressant to use. Pneumonia can be pretty serious, so keep that in mind and call your vet right away if you suspect signs, but kennel cough usually resolves on its own like the human cold.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Maren. I will.

Gerry- unfortunately we can't find any place else to take our club in the winter. And to be fair last time my dogs got sick we were not training indoors and they were all vaccinated.

Julie


----------



## Cornelia Grabichler (Mar 2, 2009)

I go the homeopathic route for myself and my dogs whenever possible.

Here it is recommended to give:
* Belladonna 6X
* Bryonia 6X
* Antimonium arsenicosum 6X

Several times a day.

Good luck.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Pretty much as Maren says, that has been my experience too. Cyko had kennel cough whn he was little, for a grand total of 4 days - healthy raw-fed pup with good immune system. A golden retriever pup I knew, of about the same age, had it really bad for 2 weeks, despite antibiotics, etc - poor immune system. Both resolved just fine. The stuff was going around so I got to hear from many clients in grooming, and there didn't seem to be any difference with or without antibiotics...


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Last Weds. my boy Zane sneezed a few times. We were going out of town for a seminar the next day and thought it best to have him seen by the Vet. Would hate for him to get sicker away from home or to pass whatever on to the other dogs that would be in attendance at the seminar. No temp, no cough, energy level was as always...never ending Vet said that his educated guess was that the sneezing was the beginning signs of Kennel Cough...and after pushing very hard on Zane's neck....he did gasp for air and I doubt very much if the vet will ever do THAT again to him:wink: .....but the vet called it a cough#-o He gave me Clavormax, another prescription cough medicine (tablet form which I have not used because he never coughed) and told me to get some over the counter Benadryl.(50mg - he's 70lbs) Zane has yet to cough....and is no longer sneezing. I think I would have been just as good if I just gave him some Benadryl and used the humidifier - Zane could have stayed on his raw diet then. I did give my other two dogs who live in the house with Zane, benadryl as my older Malinois also started sneezing. None of them ever coughed and none of them have sneezed in over 3 days. 

Having lost my Rottweiller to some form of pnuemonia almost a year ago, which started out as a sneeze.....I was not willing to take any chances...Kinda your damned if you do (use antibiotics) and damned if you don't.

Hope Havok gets well soon!

ADDED: In the vets defense in reference to coming to his educated guess.....he did take into account that my immediate next door neighbor had adopted a pup from a shelter approximately a week before.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I just went through my dog meds and found an old bottle of prescription Robitussen DM from the last occurence. I poored it down the sink. I did give him an ace pill to help him relax. He isn't coughing phlem yet- last time when the bulls had it they were coughing up nasty yellow gunk. Havok's cough sounds dry so far. It may have to do with the face shape and nasal cavity.

I will bring him in for TLC tonight. He sounds terrible.

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, kennel cough. It is going to ravage your dogs and they will all die a hideous...........wait, did you say kennel cough ??? WTF ??? Goofballs, oh no, my dog is coughing. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yes,


Quote:
Originally Posted by Julie Ann Alvarez 
We train at a doggy daycare.
I would say stop doing this, for future reference.

NEVER LEAVE THE HOUSE. 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA 

SHUT UP AND TRAIN


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Oh yes,
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


Ya know, some problems are explained by their names. For you I will give this example..a STD is caused by one action and one action only. 

Get a buch of snot nosed dogs together and someones gonna get sick.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I remember that girl quite well.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

You need to get your head out of the gutter... That poor girl was scared for life by you Mr Olsen. LOL

Update. My AB got very sick last night. He has a lot of snot and is puking it up as well. His eyes and nose are very snotty. I will take him into the vet as well. The GSD is still coughing but nothing like the AB.

Several of the club members have reported coughing dogs now. The good news is that I can take Sunday off from club training. The bad news is that I will have to stay home and do house work.

Julie


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You need to get your head out of the gutter... That poor girl was scared for life by you Mr Olsen. LOL

Why would that be, because she was the one that gave it to me ????


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Cornelia Grabichler said:


> I go the homeopathic route for myself and my dogs whenever possible.
> 
> Here it is recommended to give:
> * Belladonna 6X
> ...



Please do not rely on homeopathic remedies to try and cure your dog or yourself. When you look at the science (or lack there of) behind homeopathic medicine you will find that you are paying good money for nothing more than sugar pills or water. Check this video out, it is very informative.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWE1tH93G9U


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> You need to get your head out of the gutter... That poor girl was scared for life by you Mr Olsen. LOL
> 
> Update. My AB got very sick last night. He has a lot of snot and is puking it up as well. His eyes and nose are very snotty. I will take him into the vet as well. The GSD is still coughing but nothing like the AB.
> 
> ...


Awww, sorry to hear your other boy is not doing well either.  Let us know how it goes and hope they are feeling better soon.


----------

